# Sig p228 vs 229



## Headshot (Apr 14, 2011)

In the next week or so I will be purchasing (if I can find one) a Sig P228.  If I can't find one I will go with the P229 Elite Dark in 9mm.  For those who have owned a 228 and owned or shot the 229, what are the pros and cons between the two, and are you happy with the 229.

Yes, I have read plenty of the gun forums out there, but don't feel like joining any more sites, 3 is enough; plus I can ask here and get direct answers to any follow ups I might have.


----------



## Manolito (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry I only have a 239


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Apr 14, 2011)

P226 Sorry.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry  226... (SeALs still use 226?)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 14, 2011)

I own, well owned a 226 and 228, my brother stole them both from me. I would say I liked the 228 the best, but those are the only two I have shot more than a few times. I am not a Sig fan, but I would say the 228 would be my choice. Good luck finding one though I have not seen a 228 around here in a long time, I happend across mine (my brothers :-|) about 8 years ago when I picked it up for $250 off of a chick going through a divorce. I have been offered $800 for it by many different people, and of course by borther stole it for free.


----------



## moobob (Apr 15, 2011)

I've used the P228 as an issue weapon for the past 5 years, and love it, so I am a bit biased... I've put a lot less rounds through the P229 (9mm), but I have fired them side by side. I prefer the P228, reason being I shoot it better.

A lot of variants of the P229 available. Buy them both. Problem solved.


----------



## Cat B (May 16, 2011)

The P229 is a really nice hand gun, especially if you get the short reset trigger option.  I sold my P226 when I got the P229 as the slightly smaller size made concealment easier.  I also like the P239 and carry it often, but prefer the double stack magazine in the P229.  228 is very similar (in my opinion) but they are getting hard to find.


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 12, 2016)

I own a P229 .357 SIG and find this to be a near magical pistol. It points like the Smith K-frame of  old and for me, has a near hand centerline perfect balance. I have a bit of experience with the M-11/P228 and although a bit lighter, the slide's and many components are of a high carbon content steel, very vulnerable to excessive corrosion in salty ( sweat ) environments. The P229 in all flavors with phosphatesd internals and stainless steel slide, do the 228/M-11 one better. Available in 9mm, .40 and .357 they are a really good choice in a sidearm.
Respectfully
j


----------

